# Ideas on filling in a hole



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

dayexco said:


> i am currently researching that exact issue. should have the results for you shortly. wait, we talkin 12 oz, 16 oz, or the big boys?


Just so we get the calcs right...:whistling

we talking cu/ft/hr...or cans/hr?...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know much about packing peanuts, but I have seen rigid insulation used as a void form in the past.

Using the packing peanuts I'd be concerned about the bouancy of the material. Eventualy they'll work themselves to the surface creating a real headache for the homeowner....

Not to mention the cost, 81 bags at $30 is pretty steep. I bet you could find a landscaper locally to fill that up for half that cost. Then all you have to worry about is a little top dressing and grass seed and you're done.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I would drive my dump trailer through that carport.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

cleveman said:


> I would drive my dump trailer through that carport.


That might be the best way. You can rent one for the day for less then a skid steer.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Sar-Con said:


> I don't know much about packing peanuts, but I have seen rigid insulation used as a void form in the past.
> 
> Using the packing peanuts I'd be concerned about the bouancy of the material. Eventualy they'll work themselves to the surface creating a real headache for the homeowner....
> 
> Not to mention the cost, 81 bags at $30 is pretty steep. I bet you could find a landscaper locally to fill that up for half that cost. Then all you have to worry about is a little top dressing and grass seed and you're done.


Yeah I thought it was a joke with the packing peanuts, the same stuff they use to pack boxes. But Dow advertises foam fill insulation, they claim its good for bridge approaches, landscaped fills on roof decks, fills behind retaining walls. Their web page shows a table of uses from 1972 to 2002. I don't know if that means they quit making it or what. I don't know how practical that would be for this job.

But I said screw it, I'm doing it the old fashion way. It's 12 yards, I'll get in shape at the same time. Should be done filling tomorrow, then on to the topsoil and landscaping.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

What was wrong with the pond?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> What was wrong with the pond?


It wasn't a regular pond, the water wasn't circulating, it was just sitting there collecting Mosquitos. And lots of green junk, it was pretty ugly. There's no one here to maintain it, so it had to go. But mainly it was a safety issue, the pond was pretty deep, so that's a liability.

I'm going to be redoing parts of the yard making it more maintenance free.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

What is your fill material?


----------



## sk187 (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you buy pea stone?

Why not just get some cheap fill and rent a SS or dump trailer?

$300 for a SS rental, I hope you profit margin is not that slim.

Dump cheap fill in the driveway and bucket it down to the pond with the SS, be done in a hour and move on.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

$300 is too much. I'm still working on it shoveling by hand, got the pile down pretty low, should be done before too long tomorrow. 

The fill is a sand gravel mix, they said its recycled material, it's the cheapest stuff.


----------



## sk187 (Jul 24, 2012)

If a $300 rental is to much you are not making enough.

Just in general if I look at a job and it has any quantity of dirt to move (they all do we are excavators)you put in a price for equipment to move it.

If this is your own job or something for a friend its one thing but moving it all by hand may save you $300 it took you 2 days. In those 2 days alot more money could have been made. 

Considering it take 2 days at 8hrs per day thats 16 hrs to move the pile. You are making less then $20/hr and thats not considering fuel and everything else. You are also shoveling 36yds of material by hand!

I admire your work effort, I just seems like a ton of work to avoid $300-$400.
Again, if its your own job or for a friend I understand but running a for profit company that will never pay.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep this is a family job, something that needs to get done. If I had to price this out for a customer then you're right, I would have included costs for equipment rental.


----------



## sk187 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well then your all set, nice of you to help out.


----------



## cleanfillnet (Sep 15, 2012)

need fill ?

__________________
Free Clean Fill 
Need it? Have it? Trade it!
www.cleanfill.net


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I know your done now but we use power wheelbarrows called DR Powerwagons, use the mini skid at the street to fill them, Handy Andy on aurora rents concrete carts too if you ever have to do it again.


----------

